# Rodney Wallace - Not worried about Davis' wrestling, wants Silva to Lose



## sandywh (Aug 6, 2010)

> UFC light heavyweight Rodney Wallace is not concerned about Phil Davis' pedigree or hype. When his original opponent Stanislav Nedkov had to withdraw, with just two weeks to go until the fight, Wallace asked specifically for Davis. Although he is currently 0-2 with the organization, 9-2 overall, Wallace may be thinking about the future with the request.
> 
> If he loses again, he would likely be out of the UFC. Even if he were to win in a fight over Nedkov, anything short of an impressive victory, and he could have been on the outside looking in. What better way to make a statement to the UFC than to follow up his "Fight of the Night" winning loss to Jared Hamman than to take one of UFC's brightest prospects out at this weekend's "UFC 117: Silva vs Sonnen"?
> 
> ...


http://www.mmaspot.net/index.php/redblack/comments/39100806_on_the_spot_rodney_wallace/


----------

